# Shelves for My Fishing Room



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I have a dedicated room for all of my fishing stuff. It had gotten pretty untidy in there, so i made some shelves to organize things. Here's a video. I invite you to tour my man-cave!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn9HrLaFfvo


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

It's obvious that when you get into a hobby, you get in all the way. 
Good job on the shelving.


----------

